# TTCAL'S Lucky Testing Thread!! :)



## sallyhansen76

Hi Ladies, Here is a testing thread for us (there is also one in the tww section) but i thought it would be nice to have one in the ttcal . BAsically for every day we write who is testing that day. its a great way to meet everyone in the forum and have support when you test. 

Here is how it works Simply comment the date you will be testing and i ll write your name next to that date. 
If you dont know when you are testing just write unknown and i ll put you there ;) Good luck EVERYONE


----------



## elleff

I am testing everyday haha :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL!! I ll put you for unknown


----------



## pdxmom

im gonna test on 28th :) or the 1st


----------



## Carybear

I'm testing on February 14th!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cary thats soo cute it def has to be positive!! best v day gift ever!!


----------



## JRMwife

I dont know iff this counts but i will be getting a beta done feb 5th to see where my hgc levels are but i am sure i will be testing alot more after then!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Pdxmom and jrmwife you have been added! Good luck ladies. ;)


----------



## anchor08

It's going to be hard to wait, but I'll test 7 Feb, which will be 18dpo according to my dotted crosshairs. MC started around 7-8 Jan, no AF yet, we'll see what happens!


----------



## feistymomma

I tested tonight. It is day 12. I got a super faint line.....like barely there, but you could see it. My husband could see it too. I am going to test again in the morning. Praying hard that it is darker........hopeful!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydoodle

7dpo and planning to test on February 10th!! Please add me to the list I would love to join!!

Good luck and baby dust to all!!


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for you feisty momma


----------



## anchor08

feistymomma said:


> I tested tonight. It is day 12. I got a super faint line.....like barely there, but you could see it. My husband could see it too. I am going to test again in the morning. Praying hard that it is darker........hopeful!!!!!!!!

Hoping too, congratulations!!!


----------



## feistymomma

anchor08 said:


> feistymomma said:
> 
> 
> I tested tonight. It is day 12. I got a super faint line.....like barely there, but you could see it. My husband could see it too. I am going to test again in the morning. Praying hard that it is darker........hopeful!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hoping too, congratulations!!!Click to expand...

tested again with the same results......soooooo, I am going to take it as a 'maybe' and test again in a few days. bah! I just want to know for sure!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## elleff

You can move me from unknown to 28th now as I got af yesterday so should be 13dpo by 28th :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I have added everyone!! Omg feistymomma!! can u post a pic maybe?


----------



## JRMwife

Yeah post a pick..i love looking att hpt photos..lol!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! I got my +OPK this morning, so I will be testing on the 15th :)


----------



## pdxmom

feistymomma said:


> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feistymomma said:
> 
> 
> I tested tonight. It is day 12. I got a super faint line.....like barely there, but you could see it. My husband could see it too. I am going to test again in the morning. Praying hard that it is darker........hopeful!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hoping too, congratulations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> tested again with the same results......soooooo, I am going to take it as a 'maybe' and test again in a few days. bah! I just want to know for sure!!!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

oh wow feistymomma...tht great....pls post a pic...sets all of us in such a positive note to start the mth....this is goin to b a gud thread ....yayyy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mowat

Can you put me down for the 22nd? I'm sure I'll test before then, but I'm really going to try not to this month!


----------



## markswife10

sallyhansen76 said:


> Hey Feistymomma! (or anyone who could answer the question) you ve had more than one preg and i was wondering if the day you go your bfp varied between them. 1st preg i got bfp at 10 clear at 11 dpo. yesterday at 10 dpo not even a hint of a line. Shouldnt they be approx the same^

Sally,
every pregnancy is different. I got a BFP at 11 DPO in April and BFN at 11 DPO in July with a faint BFP (and positive digital) the next morning and clear BFP that afternoon at 12 DPO. So, from my experience, it can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## jabish

kk...hi everyone...can i join...i am praying for my miracle this month....i recieved my first positive opk since my m/c in september just yeaterday and am bding so i guess i can test on the 18th...where is everyone else in thier cycle?


----------



## anchor08

Welcome, that's amazing, what a long wait but I'm so glad you're finally able to give it a go!

I'm on day 30 since my m/c started. I had a gradual but eventually strong temperature shift so I'm pretty sure I O'd, but it's not clear what day. Got a BFN Monday morning, but no sign of AF and my temp is still high so I'm testing again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Im on CD 22 still with no +OPK's last month i got my + on CD22 so fx'd for soon, im testing twice a day and have been DTD all week to cover our bases, really hoping this month will be the month.


----------



## feistymomma

:bfp:this morning!!! Wahoooooooooo:happydance:I am so excited and freaked out. I just hope that this little one sticks around!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Still super excited for you over here too hee hee


----------



## feistymomma

Pinkcasi said:


> Still super excited for you over here too hee hee

Thanks!!! I just wish I wasn't so nervous!


----------



## traceyAndLee

1dpo today dont know wen testing I know it sometime this month good luck girls x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Feistymomma!!! Congradulations!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay, congratulations


----------



## babydoodle

feistymomma said:


> :bfp:this morning!!! Wahoooooooooo:happydance:I am so excited and freaked out. I just hope that this little one sticks around!!!

OMG!!! How exciting!! I am 12 dpo today and have 3 days until testing i cant wait to join you!!! Good luck to all other ladies and im keeping my FX'd for all of us!!! This one will be a 'sticky' bean!!!


----------



## pdxmom

feistymomma said:


> :bfp:this morning!!! Wahoooooooooo:happydance:I am so excited and freaked out. I just hope that this little one sticks around!!!

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! SO so happy for u :happydance:...this is gonna be a gud gud thread :)


----------



## babydoodle

LADIES!!! Update with symptom spotting!!! I was having some mild cramping but seemed to go away...i dont have any 'typical pre-AF' symptoms so i hope thats a good sign!!! Nothing major as far as symptoms go for me and nothing 'new'


----------



## Carybear

Feisty momma... That's AWESOME!!!!! Praying for a healthy and happy nine months... FX'd that this is your sticky bean...

AFM... Had cramping off and on over the last two days.. Feels like AF but that is still 9 days away... Went to the dr today and the standard pee test was negative... But I am only 9dpo today... So no big surprise.. I was 4 days late when I got my positive last time...


----------



## babydoodle

Carybear said:


> Feisty momma... That's AWESOME!!!!! Praying for a healthy and happy nine months... FX'd that this is your sticky bean...
> 
> AFM... Had cramping off and on over the last two days.. Feels like AF but that is still 9 days away... Went to the dr today and the standard pee test was negative... But I am only 9dpo today... So no big surprise.. I was 4 days late when I got my positive last time...

Sounds promising!!! Mild cramping is a good sign if its that far away from AF...Ive had this too..most of this tww!!! So exciting!


----------



## Carybear

I can't even begin to tell you how happy I would be if I ended up with a BFP this month.... This is cycle 3 after the mc... 

I guess we'll see...


----------



## jabish

traceyAndLee said:


> 1dpo today dont know wen testing I know it sometime this month good luck girls x

hi there i am either 1 or 2 dpo and testing on the 18th...good luck tp you!!


----------



## jabish

anchor08 said:


> Welcome, that's amazing, what a long wait but I'm so glad you're finally able to give it a go!
> 
> I'm on day 30 since my m/c started. I had a gradual but eventually strong temperature shift so I'm pretty sure I O'd, but it's not clear what day. Got a BFN Monday morning, but no sign of AF and my temp is still high so I'm testing again tomorrow morning.

thank you...and good luck testing..!!! hope you get your BFP


----------



## Bambola

feistymomma said:


> :bfp:this morning!!! Wahoooooooooo:happydance:I am so excited and freaked out. I just hope that this little one sticks around!!!

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!! I AM SO JEALOUS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fantastic News!!! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

for me it will be testing on the 27th ................. first cycle since m/c in december . waiting till tommrow to start playing "catch the egg " 

Good Luck Everyone xxxx



:angel: 24/12/2012 :angel:


----------



## anchor08

Congratulations FeistyMomma, that's amazing!

I'm still hoping to join you, but BFN this morning. My temp is still up at it's highest level though, so we'll see over the next few days. Here's my chart if any of you want to look: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/400295
I think there's a clear temperature shift, but maybe it could be from CD 17 (FF says CD 13), so that would put me at 14DPO instead of 18DPO...any thoughts?


----------



## Mahoghani

Hoping someone can help me out. My cycle is significantly longer than is normal, 34 days. My period is due the 12th. I didn't take an OPK, we weren't going to start trying again so soon after my MMC in September but we had an "accident" when I'm pretty sure I was ovulating on the 26th. My hubby didn't read the calendar right... :blush: Since my cycle is so long should I wait until after my period should have arrived or could I test earlier? I know if I wait and it's positive the result won't change because I waited a few days but I'm anxious and over analyzing every little thing my body does even though it's too early for signs or symptoms. Isn't it? :shrug:
Opinions gratefully accepted. :)


----------



## elleff

Congratulations feistymomma! I hope I'm not far behind you!! 
Only on cd7 here though so got some time to kill....... this is our month ladies :)


----------



## anchor08

Mahoghani said:


> Hoping someone can help me out. My cycle is significantly longer than is normal, 34 days. My period is due the 12th. I didn't take an OPK, we weren't going to start trying again so soon after my MMC in September but we had an "accident" when I'm pretty sure I was ovulating on the 26th. My hubby didn't read the calendar right... :blush: Since my cycle is so long should I wait until after my period should have arrived or could I test earlier? I know if I wait and it's positive the result won't change because I waited a few days but I'm anxious and over analyzing every little thing my body does even though it's too early for signs or symptoms. Isn't it? :shrug:
> Opinions gratefully accepted. :)

Hi Mahoghani, in the past I would have recommended waiting as long as possible, but earlier this week I was in a similar position to you (14ish dpo, not sure when AF was due) and it had me so worked up (difficulty concentrating during the day and sleeping at night, wondering what was going on) that I'm really glad I went ahead and tested, even though it was negative. BFNs are disappointing, but for me at least I had an idea of what to expect and could go back to feeling a bit more normal. 

So it's up to you! If you're really anxious and would rather know one way or the other, go for it. If you're scared of being really upset by a BFN, rather wait.


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,pls can you add me am testing on feb 20.


----------



## feistymomma

Thank you all for the congrats! I am praying for each one of you! I am a nervous wreck right now. I have had back pain and mild cramping for a week now. I am sure it is fine. It has just been sooooo long since I have had a healthy pregnancy, I don't remember what is good and what is bad. However, heartburn has kicked into full force, and I DO remember that! It's too bad the wives tail about heartburn causing baby hair to grow. I would give birth to Rapunzel! 

Best of luck to all of you!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Happy 4th week feistymomma! ;)


----------



## Lbrum

Af came last note so I'm out this month. Good luck to all the rest of you though!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww lbrum Soo sorry the witch gotyou!


----------



## Carybear

Anchor.. Fingers crossed for ya
Lbrum... Sorry the witch got ya... Fxd for next cycle...
Mahoghani ... I'd test, but that is just me... I can't seem to wait at all... But, just be prepared in case it is a BFN

Sally... How's it going?

Feistymomma FX'D for a problem free pregnancy... Your BFP gives us all so much hope!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well i tested this afternoon for kicks...and theres a small line. Wasnt fmu OR held in for awhile...so im confused. I have a pic posted in my journal for those who d like to see and vote ;)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/899401-my-opk-journey.html


----------



## feistymomma

Sally- That is what mine looked like on Saturday. Then I tested yesterday and it was much darker.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Feisty! I can not believe this. I had seriosuly given up. at 12 dpo still getting a negative seemed like a clear missed cycle...im getting a little nervous now. Should i test tomorrow or wait till sat?


----------



## feistymomma

I would wait until Saturday. That will give you an extra day to get a darker line. Good luck!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks i lll def try! haha


----------



## jabish

Good luck Sally!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks


----------



## Lbrum

Yay sounds really promising! Good luck


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Sally... I can def see a line. FX'd for a VERY dark line on Sat....


----------



## pdxmom

All the best Sally


----------



## Mahoghani

Okay. Decided I'm going to wait it out. Try to think about something else for 5 days. Put me down to test on the 12th. :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

I still haven't had a +opk and it's cd24! I don't know what's going on, I'm hoping that I just missed my surge but fx'd I ovd, if I haven't yet then I'm out this cycle as I'm sick now we haven't dtd since Tuesday, I feel rough as all hell, hideous stomach cramps, bleugh so think I'm prob out for this month unless I ovd early.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck Mahogani! 
Pinkcassi Keep testing. Maybe its just later. Good luck!

Afm tested this morning here is a tweaked pic. After a 4 tests all of them show a faint line!
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/444ab375-6b29-4644-9fe5-f0af91f7476c_zps1da85154.jpg
Im gonna say bfp..


----------



## Carybear

Yeah Sally... FX'd that they just keep getting darker...

Woke up to VERY VERY SORE BB's.... AF is still one week away...


----------



## Lbrum

Yay congratulations


----------



## jabish

Congratulations sallyhanson...looks like a BFP to me girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Congratulations heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I see a line.. and normally, I never see lines!!! Yay!


----------



## sallyhansen76

This is a lucky thread ladies!!


----------



## Carybear

Glad I'm a part of it....


----------



## oyinkan

Congrat sally


----------



## Pinkcasi

sallyhansen76 said:


> This is a lucky thread ladies!!

Congrats and I hope your right! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Sally!!! Fab news!! How many dpo are you? So exciting!!!! Xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

THank you. I tested from 8 dpo till 12 dpo ALL bfn. LAst preg got it at 9 so counted myself out. afternoon of 13dpo i took a test to tell myself see your out now expect af tomorrow. And a small line appeared almost an evap. So i tested at 14 dpo and the line is there but really faint. (as well as 2 other tests haha) i ll be testing again tomorrow with a frer to see a good progression, hopefully.


----------



## jabish

sally are you able tp post a pic of your tests to show the progress...I never got bfp's till later on ....so excited for you :)


----------



## anchor08

Congrats Sally!

I'm out, AF started today. My temp dropped to the coverline yesterday so I figured it was coming, which made yesterday a tough day but today I'm mostly just happy it's started so I can move on to the next cycle. Sigh, lots of ups and downs but I'm glad I have all of you on here!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Anchor.. :(


----------



## feistymomma

Congrats Sally!

So sorry Anchor. Good luck next month.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry anchor big hugs


----------



## jabish

so sorry anchor :(


----------



## Carybear

Sorry Anchor... Hoping and praying for next cycle...


----------



## Bambola

Sorry Anchor- that sucks- its such a disappointment - just think u can try again in 14 days.. That's the tiny silver lining we get- even though it's still crap.. Hugs


----------



## anchor08

Bambola said:


> Sorry Anchor- that sucks- its such a disappointment - just think u can try again in 14 days.. That's the tiny silver lining we get- even though it's still crap.. Hugs

Thanks Bambola and everyone, you are so nice! It's definitely true, this is my first AF since the miscarriage and it came almost right on time, so that's a lot of silver lining, I know I'm doing very well physically compared to some. Onward!


----------



## Left wonderin

Anchor i feel your disapointment but havin been were you are a week ago i think we do have silver linings . some women have to wait months for af to return so the great thing is 2 weeks from now ye get to try again . I think that is the only thing that makes this bearable that every 14days or so you get a clean slate and renewed hope :))) 

im still waiting for o/v cd 16 but hopeful it will turn up tommrow :)))))


----------



## jabish

Left wonderin said:


> Anchor i feel your disapointment but havin been were you are a week ago i think we do have silver linings . some women have to wait months for af to return so the great thing is 2 weeks from now ye get to try again . I think that is the only thing that makes this bearable that every 14days or so you get a clean slate and renewed hope :)))
> 
> im still waiting for o/v cd 16 but hopeful it will turn up tommrow :)))))

mine came on cd17 and usually dont till cd21 so hopefully yours is just procrastinating...:flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Soooo.. I tested this afternoon.. BFN.. but I am still early, and getting lots of symptoms...


----------



## Mahoghani

Well, I'm out. AF came. A little earlier than expected... which means I'm not sure where that leaves my cycle. Still, excited to try again this month. Actually going to start trying this month. So, we'll see how it goes. :)


----------



## Bambola

Mahoghani said:


> Well, I'm out. AF came. A little earlier than expected... which means I'm not sure where that leaves my cycle. Still, excited to try again this month. Actually going to start trying this month. So, we'll see how it goes. :)

Sorry Mahoghani :hugs: xx


----------



## anchor08

Mahoghani said:


> Well, I'm out. AF came. A little earlier than expected... which means I'm not sure where that leaves my cycle. Still, excited to try again this month. Actually going to start trying this month. So, we'll see how it goes. :)

Sorry for AF and sorry that your cycle is confusing, but good luck for this month, it sounds like you're in a relatively positive place!


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww huge hugs mohangani!! xxxx


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Mohangani... FX'd for this coming month...


----------



## Left wonderin

aknqtpie said:


> Soooo.. I tested this afternoon.. BFN.. but I am still early, and getting lots of symptoms...

oooohhhh its still early what symptoms are you feeling ?? Lots of fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## jabish

So sorry Mohangani...:growlmad: darn AF !!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Im out this month as well, i've been having spotting the last few days and i think it's it, to be fair i haven't had a + opk this month so it was unlikely i was going to catch the elusive egg, lets write this month off and move on to the next.

Good luck all


----------



## aknqtpie

Left wonderin said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.. I tested this afternoon.. BFN.. but I am still early, and getting lots of symptoms...
> 
> oooohhhh its still early what symptoms are you feeling ?? Lots of fingers and toes crossed for youClick to expand...

Fatigue, Achy boobs, yesterday I had a stretchy crampiness in my abdomen, but its gone today..., a little bit of nausea on and off. 

I think I am.. but at the same time, I think I am out.


----------



## Kimbra83

Wowi! Congratulations to the expecting ladies and I hope there are many more to come...
Would like to join you, I am going to test 15th of Feb, will be 10 dpo by then and will be testing until Sunday. Maybe you think I am completely bonkers but since ovulation on the 5th of February, I am soooooo sure I am pregnant again because I just feel exactly like I have in my first pregnancy. Wish me luck! It's so good to read all of your experiences and thoughts, it makes this waiting game more bearable.

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well ladies, after having pregnancy confirmed with a cervix check...af started this morning and heavy and full of clots. I think safe to say...i ve had a chemical


----------



## feistymomma

Oh Sally, I am sooooooooo sorry! I don't even know what to say :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

THanks dear. Just guess i was meant to have more angels that babies at the moment. Suppose i need the angels more. Whatever the reason, im torn into a million pieces..waiting to be strong enough to put ymself back together...again


----------



## Kimbra83

sallyhansen76 said:


> Well ladies, after having pregnancy confirmed with a cervix check...af started this morning and heavy and full of clots. I think safe to say...i ve had a chemical

I am so sorry Sally :hugs: Hope your body,heart and soul will recover swiftly. I know that no words can heal your pain but I wish you that your love for your babies will one day be stronger than your sadness and that your next pregnancy will result in a healthy baby in your arms.

Wish you all the best! :hug:


----------



## Pinkcasi

So sorry Sally i dont know what i can say just im really sorry, :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm sorry Sally :( :hugs:


----------



## oyinkan

Sally so sorry........the lord is your Strength.#hugs#


----------



## babydoodle

Im so sorry sally. I actually never tested yesterday i think im too nervous to test so i am waiting maybe until tomorrow and hopefully i will have enough nerve to take one!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

:hug:Sally i am so so sorry to hear your sad news . You must be devastated . Its so awful for you . My heart goes out to you . I love your thinking about needing more angels , when i had my loss i kinda made sence of it by thinking that the little soul i was carrying was needed badly elsewhere and one day it will all make sense to us all. ( well i believe that everything happens for a reason we just cant see the bigger picture) It helps me anyhow when i feel like crap.

There are no words So I will stop and just send a big hug


----------



## pdxmom

hey sally..i totally understand wat ur feeling asu know tht even i found out yday i dont have a viable pregnancy and i slowly losing it...dont b sad hun...everything happens for a reason and the best is yet to come...i know its diff to think positive now but trust e only tht will help this sail thro...


----------



## mowat

My condolences Sally.

Alyson


----------



## Bambola

thinking of you Sally and everyone else who has lost.. its so terrible and heartbreaking and disenchanting.. Positive thoughts to everyone xox


----------



## jabish

oh Sally... my heart aches for you...so so sorry:cry:


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry :-( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

:hug:pdxmom sound like you need a hug too , sorry for your sad news


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Sally and PDX... sending many :hug: your way..

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Carybear

Tested this morning... Line so faint it would not show up in pics... Testing again on Saturday.


----------



## feistymomma

Carybear said:


> Tested this morning... Line so faint it would not show up in pics... Testing again on Saturday.

That was how my first test was the first day I tested. I bet it will be darker in a day or two! Good luck!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks feisty... I'm believing that is what is going to happen... Something is better than nothing


----------



## Pinkcasi

Carybear said:


> Tested this morning... Line so faint it would not show up in pics... Testing again on Saturday.

A line is a line! Congrats!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Congrats Carybear!! I am officially changing my testing date to February 20th...so i promise to test then and see what happens!!!


----------



## Carybear

Hopefully I won't have to squint to see Saturdays line  if I don't end up testing tomorrow


----------



## jabish

congrats carybear!!


----------



## markswife10

pic Carybear?


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone..

So for the last 48 hours I was CERTAIN i was out - like i cried and i screamed and i was devastated.. this was because I got the 'beginning' of my af which is always in the form of (tmi ahead) glugy cm with dark brown tinge... I got this (a tiny bit) and was certain that my af was to come... 

Because I am a nut job - despite this, i tested this morning at 11dpo. I knew it would be negative but then.... i actually got a BFP... Oh my God - I am in shock... I have not told ANYONE yet - will not tell hubby till 14 or 15dpo because anything can happen.. I am so scared after my last mc... 

I feel like I cant tell anyone because I am so frightened something will go wrong...
 



Attached Files:







BANDB.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bambola

Carybear said:


> Tested this morning... Line so faint it would not show up in pics... Testing again on Saturday.

Congrats Carybear! Hope you get a darker line shortly for your piece of mind! :hugs:


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations x


----------



## Bambola

Lbrum said:


> Congratulations x

Lbrum - I am seriously walking on eggshells - in my mind it is WAY too early to celebrate.. I am in shock.. and maybe worried also about the earlier AF cm... Thanks for your congrats :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Bambola!!! Fx'd for a sticky bean <3


----------



## markswife10

I'm fairly certain tomorrow is O day, which means AF should be due by the first of March, but since I never have the patience to wait for AF to be due to test, and since this is a FEBRURARY testing thread, I will likely be testing on the 27th or 28th. Can you put me down for the 28th?


----------



## Left wonderin

bambola delighted for you a bfp :) Me im delighted for me too got my big fat smiley face on my ovulation stick CD21 had almost given up for this month ! So here is hoping for a Valentines baby ;) Two more day s to the begining of my TTW , another stage of the journey . 

When should i expect AF ot when should i test ??


----------



## jabish

ok ladies i just got this on an 88cent walmart test..what do you think?


----------



## mowat

Did we just get three BFPs in one day! Congrats Jabish, Bambola and Carybear! I might have to test just to catch the luck!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats ladies!!! 

Hopefully I will join you tomorrow.. Feeling out today though :(


----------



## markswife10

jabish said:


> View attachment 567337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ladies i just got this on an 88cent walmart test..what do you think?


Looks like it! <3 I would double check with a FRER just to be sure though because I have had false positives on those tests before (two different months on multiple tests both months, different batches). And I know for sure they were false positives because I tested with a FRER right after and got a BFN, and then AF proceeded to show up on time.


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Jabish...... I def see the second line...

Congrats bambola...... That's a nice looking line...

:dust:


----------



## Bambola

LOOKS GOOD TO ME JABISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations Jabish!
And Bambola, try not to worry it was probably just implantation bleeding. Keep us posted


----------



## oyinkan

congrats ladies...............


----------



## jabish

you all are so wonderful and thank you sooo much... i have taken 2 more tests and got the same result...the one this morning aint realy any darker and that concerns me so please be praying everything is ok...i am nervously estatic..lol


----------



## Carybear

Here is yesterday's test...


----------



## Carybear

Here is this mornings test... It had two thin lines instead of one thick line.. Weird.. Could that be an evap?


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG 2 more bfp both of those are clear as day! huge congrads and sticky beans to you both!! 

Cary i can see it in the first test but the two lines is stumping me too...i d say test again to be sure, taht test may be faulty but im sure its your bfp anyways!


----------



## oyinkan

https://img41.glitterfy.com/13046/glitterfy3042235T816B81.gif


----------



## markswife10

Cary, that is weird! Try a FRER!!!! <3


----------



## Bambola

Carybear said:


> Here is this mornings test... It had two thin lines instead of one thick line.. Weird.. Could that be an evap?
> 
> View attachment 567603

Hope all is ok Carybear.. Test again - try using a different brand test too.. It could help!


----------



## Left wonderin

well my tww offically starts tommrow ....... I could as im sure you all could get gold at the Olympics in waiting lol. 

God i see it now i drove you all bonkers about obsessing about waiting for o/v now its time for me to drive you all bonkers about symptoms lol........... 

Oh im so hoping that i get to be a BFP on this lucky thread :) and hope many more join me :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mallerm

Well, I'm out. AF started full force this morning, three days late. I really felt like this was going to be the month. :nope: Onto next month I guess... Congrats to all the other ladies that got their bfp's.


----------



## Carybear

Line was faint again this morning... Just a shadow really... So, I'm going to get a better test and test in a few days... More waiting.... Sigh....


----------



## Kimbra83

Ahhhhh! I am still testing negative at 11dpo. In my last pregnancy I had lovely 2 lines 11 day past ovulation. Fudgy! Will test again on Monday, then I should know fo sho. Please, please, please! :shrug:

Love all your nice positive tests though! CONGRATULATIONS! Hope it's contagious :haha:


----------



## Bambola

Mallerm said:


> Well, I'm out. AF started full force this morning, three days late. I really felt like this was going to be the month. :nope: Onto next month I guess... Congrats to all the other ladies that got their bfp's.

Sorry Mallerm :hugs: that sucks but next month will be it hopefully xx


----------



## jabish

my tests were faulty or i had a chemical because all tests are negative now...after i told my entire family i was pregnant,,,,someone just shoot me


----------



## Bambola

jabish said:


> my tests were faulty or i had a chemical because all tests are negative now...after i told my entire family i was pregnant,,,,someone just shoot me

That is terrible Jabish.. I am so sorry :hugs: That is just brutal.. I am hoping for you to get your bfp next cycle xox


----------



## Lbrum

I'm so sorry Jabish x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh jabish soo sorry!


----------



## jabish

ok i am at 15dpo and having yellowish cm but still all tests show bfn...anyone else herd of yellowish cm before getting a bfp?


----------



## feistymomma

Just checking in with everyone to see how you all are doing.


----------



## sallyhansen76

yes i was def trying to find this thread. Im really curious about cary and how those tests came out!

Feisty how you feeling?


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't heard from her on any of the threads I am on with her.. Hope she is okay!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, I'm out.


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations to all you lovelies with the beautiful BFPs...just shows the rest of us tht tho things may not appear tobe goin in the right direction but only gud things r yet to come...b strong ladies...
AFM... after getting the bfp and then knwoing tht it not a viable pregnancy have not learnt the preganancy isnt goin down either...doctore says it stuck...i dont even know wat tht means..huh...my levels r just fluctuating in the 30s...so im goin in for a nother blood draw on monday and then an app tht evening...dr thinks hes goin to give me a metho shot if the levels rnt considerably down in mondays test...im not too happy abt the metho shot tho as ive read tht they ask u to wait for 3 mths before ttc again...tht sucks...


----------



## feistymomma

sallyhansen76 said:


> yes i was def trying to find this thread. Im really curious about cary and how those tests came out!
> 
> Feisty how you feeling?

I am feeling quite sick most of the day, but I guess that is aa good sign. I go for my first appt on March 6th and will have an ultrasound. 

Still praying for all of you! <3


----------



## Pinkcasi

Glad all is going well Feisty.

Im out this month deffo, AF came today with a vengence so i dont know what the spotting was before, Ov bleeding? without a +opk? who knows :shrug: im tired of 2nd guessing my own body, i give up :dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs::hugs: Pink at least the witch is here , she can do what she has to then get lost again ,hopefully for a long time lol..... 

Me I'm CD8 and still AF is hanging around ( well brown spotting now) but not like any normal cycle I've had . Decided to start o/v testing tomorrow even though didn't o/v till CD 21 this last cycle then Af shows up day 26 !!!


----------



## oyinkan

hi ladies,got af yesterday so am out of thi cycle..........


----------



## anchor08

Sorry oyinkan, that's tough. How are you feeling now? Gearing up for the next round?


----------



## jabish

hi everyone...i was supposed to ovulate today but nothing on the test strips so..idk...i started atkins about a week ago and was wondering if anyone knows if that can cause issues with ovulation?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I had a hard time ovulating this cycle too! I finally ovulated 7 days late!! so maybe its your cycle trying to stabalize itself and has no effect from the atkins..
but i dont know really how much or if it does effect it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello all hope you are all well . I'm now 3dpo and waiting again . Cary was on another thread I'm on and posted yesterday , as far as I can remember she's fine but will check it out again. Hope feisty you are keeping well , the weeks are flying by now :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Jabish - Any kind of dieting/working out that is excessive and exceeds the norm of what you normally do, can affect fertility. Just something to keep in mind. Not sure what all Atkins involves. 

Left - We are TWW Buddies!


----------



## Left wonderin

Akn so delighted with the company :) so are you a SS or not ? How do you manage the TWW ? Hope I get bloody two weeks this cycle last time I only got four days after o/v . I did o/v very late though last cycle which threw me .


----------



## jabish

Its restricts my carbs to 20 a day...wich is a huge difference for me and calories are around 1800...i hope that i ovulate soon or this diet is out the window


----------



## aknqtpie

Left - I am trying not to SS.. At least until 9/10dpo lol. I have been super busy at work, so it will help the days go by quicker. Just going to try and keep myself busy, so I don't obsess.. I hope you get a full 2 weeks too!!!! 

Jabish - I bet you are fine, that doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ank me too , decided not to notice anything until at least day 7 but saying and doing it are two different things. Last peg didn't notice a thing until did test when one day late ! I'm defo not testing till at least one day late , I'm not an earlier tester :) what do you do for work ? I work in child protection sometimes it hard seeing people,have babies who,s parents are up to all sorts during pregnancy and still have sticky beans ! 

Morning to everyone else , jabish hope you o/v soon


----------



## Carybear

Hi left... I am a teacher and I know exactly what you mean... Can be very hard...


----------



## aknqtpie

Sally - You should update the thread title to March :)


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,hope you all doin great


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello all where have ye all disappeared to ??? Lol. Hope you are all doing well anchor how is it going with you ??


----------



## Pinkcasi

This should be April testers now but anyway that's by the by...

I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

I really thought we were out this month as we've hardly :sex: at all this month, i did a test last night and 3 more this morning including a digi just to be sure (photps in the announancement bit if you wana see)

Im excited yet petrified, im 5 weeks, last time my baby stopped growing at 5.5 weeks and i didn't know until 12.5, so i've already called the midwife to hopefully get an early appointment, i know it doesn't matter if im going to lose it im going to lose it but i would rather know early rather than thinking im happily cooking my bean when it's gone already.

Good luck to you guys testing this month!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh yay!!! soo happy for you!!! xxx Congradulations!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Sally, im so excited but can you believe this i just spoke to the midwife to make an appointment and she said that i still wont get a scan until 12-14 weeks, unless i have bleeding i explained that last time didn't bleed until i was what i thought was 12.5 weeks i was happily trundling on thinking i was nearly out the danger zone when actually my baby died at .5 weeks, she said there's nothing she can do, so i just have to be anxious for the next 7 weeks!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think i will just name the thread **Lucky testers thread** hahaha 

Yes it is stresfful but judging by those line you have NOTHING to worry about dear. Thats one sticky bean!! xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

I hope your right, i think i'll be testing every week just to make sure ha ha, i just want to get to a scan and see my lil bean and hear a heartbeat, only then will i start to believe it's real.


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations on your BFP pink...so exciting....hoping tht this is your forever baby....cant u call an ob/gyn and give your history and ask for an earlier scan???? or can u do a private self paid scan earlier than tht...if your so anxious which is quite understandable????


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thank you :cloud9:
I could go private for it, i might look into how much that would cost.


----------



## MiaHop

Congrats on BFP Pinkcasi!

Can i join this thread?

I will be testing on April 15th.


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Pink... I'm so excited for you! Why is it that it's when we think there is absolutely no chance then that is when we get our BFP... Praying that ths is your rainbow.. 

Welcome Mia....


----------



## elissa12

I will be also testing on the 8th of april. hope to get good news.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Cary, and good luck to you guys testing soon!


----------

